# inverted nipple?



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

what causes inverted nipples?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so nothing on inverted nipples in male dogs?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the duct is too short and it pulls the nipple inwards.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if this was a female who had puppys you would have to manually stimulate the nipple and put the pup on it. Not sure if there is a surgery to correct it , if there is I would only worry about if it was a female and was planning on breeding , otherwise its not life threatning and wouldnt bother with it.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

thank you


----------

